# Steampunk Coffee



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

My tastes in coffee, as I've said before, have generally tended more towards the dark end. Like dfk I found I really loved the Coffee Compass Java Jampit. When I moved on, the best I found was Steampunk's Velos blend, which I have really been enjoying.

I came to reorder, and it seems that whilst Steampunk were still selling Velos, they decided it's not their signature blend any more, and are touting a new blend called Contra. So I ordered some Contra, some Velos and an El Salvador SO (La Indepencia). The package arrived a week or so ago, and they threw in a sampler of a Brazilian (Fazenda Pantana).

My verdicts are as follows:

Brazilian - wow what a small bag, that went fast, absolutely delicious! I'll be buying some of this next time.

Contra - at first I was a bit disappointed, but I've got the bean better dialled in now, and I might even prefer this to Velos.

El Salvador - not much to say, this is very nice coffee

Velos - still love this

I formed those opinions over the last week or so, and came here to share. In researching the names of the beans to put in this post, I notice that actually Velos is not going to continue (boo), but there's plenty of good coffee out there, so I will survive.

At the moment, my next order will definitely be from Steampunk, and will definitely include the Brazilian and the Contra. It's funny, but I've had a much higher "hit rate" of coffees I like from this one roaster than I usually do. Whether that's because of my equipment (large conical plus lever), or my tastes (more towards the dark end) I can't say.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have always liked Steampunk.

Will give their new ones a try. Velos made a great espresso


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Loved velos and tiger stripes


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I was a huge below fan. Problem is the roaster changed, as the chap that used to do it went in a different direction. As such, I found the standard slipped a little and just didn't have the same refinement they used to. Especially velos which is now miles away from the blend I fell in love with.

Still some great coffees, but I no longer feel the affinity with the brand that I used to. Pity, Since they are relatively local


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

That is a shame to hear. Steampunk was the first speciality stuff I brews at home. Had the gaggia from this lovely forum but was using shop bought stuff through it; a trip to edinburgh and machina espresso yielded a bag, souvenir type thing. Got back, used steampunk, realised I could make quality coffee at my house, never bought from a supermarket again...


----------

